# new here



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

hey guys, my name is anthony though all my friends call me cro. im from south jersey but for the past 3 season ive been living in vermont for the winters working at mt snow as a snowboard coach. working at mt snow has been one of the best experiences of my life and it gets better every year i go back. any one else ride around there?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been to MT SNOW the year before last it is abot 11 1/2 hours away.Me and my freind chased a noreaster up there it was cold and windy but we got to hit some powder runs.Cool place and 7-11 is just down the street if you run out of BEER.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

he yea, me being from jersey im not use to being able to be beer at a 7-11 but that was def a awesome convince to have. they really stepped their game up this year with parks too. im not sure if you remember the names of the faces on the mtn but this past season they turned the entire carinthia face of mt snow into a freestyle area with over 5 differnt parks and well over 100+ features strewn about the place.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Been to jersry pain in the ass to get beer you have to find the Packing Store or what ever it is and then it is on the wrong side of the road.On the mtn is that to the left far side past the Vermonster witch also has the 2 man lift?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yup, the whole area where the "vermonster" trail was that year is all freestyle now. the park crew did a great job maintaining it for the most part too considering how big of an area that is to cover.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

That is a big area to cover did they add those big fan guns over there too.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea they added 100 more on top of the 150 they added last year. im def not the biggest fan of man made snow but it sure is nice having full length trails open with park features in late nov.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im also from Jersey, Mountain creek is my local stop. I went to Mt.Snow this past season for the first time I gotta say it was relaxing since we usually goto Stratton or Killington when we take week vacation's. Relaxing in the sense that not much going on after 5pm except for the Silo..We stayed at one of the local condo's (Tree) something can't remember now. Could have been that we went during the US Open so that might have had something to do with it. Anyways welcome to the forum lots of good peep's on here.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea i like living there a lot. if you come up next season you should hit me up and we'll get together and ride.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like a plan


----------

